# Feline Archery History Question



## grizzly556 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello from PA. I just purchased a recurve bow by Feline Archery, Greensburg, PA. Does anyone have any idea where I could find info on this company? The only thing I know is that they are no longer in business. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dagdamor (Jul 14, 2006)

Google's probably your best bet :smash:


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

In the 60's and 70's Feline was one of the biggest distributors on the east coast.They went out of business in the 80s.

Dottie Nelson rn the salesroom. Today she owns Nelson's Arrows, located about 1/4 mile from the original Feline building.


----------

